# "Fallen" trailer



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

FALLEN trailer - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Uhhh... I kind of agree with one of the comments on the post. If they want to call it 'Fallen', honor the dead, talk about specific issues relative to Officer Safety, but don't bitch about money and funding. No one cares. They barely care that we are dying.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

It fits within what they are trying to accomplish (http://www.fallenproject.com):

"Over the next year, a production crew completely comprised of public safety professionals will be traveling to numerous police agencies across the country, large and small, urban and rural, candidly interviewing command staff, line officers, city officials and the public in areas that have lost officers and/or experienced crippling cuts in patrol staffing. Along the way, we will share their intimate accounts of heroism and loss, and explore the complexities and challenges of funding public safety in today's economy. Through their eyes we will tell this story. Their story. Our story. And, hopefully, answer some questions along the way."


----------

